# The flying B.B.



## Paul33 (12/3/18)

So today was a sad day:

As I pulled my B.B. out my pocket it slipped out my hand (big thanks to early onset arthritis, I drop everything) 

The poor thing went flying and hit the ground. Front and back cover and battery and drip tip and condensation plug flew off it. 

I now have 2 lovely dents in my mod and the back panel is rattling like crazy. I’m hoping it’s just the panels and not the mod but I’m going to have to wait till month end to find out. 

It’s working still but I’m seriously not a happy chappy.

Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## vicTor (12/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So today was a sad day:
> 
> As I pulled my B.B. out my pocket it slipped out my hand (big thanks to early onset arthritis, I drop everything)
> 
> ...



sorry this happened man, I can understand how you feel, hope it's not too badly damaged

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (12/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So today was a sad day:
> 
> As I pulled my B.B. out my pocket it slipped out my hand (big thanks to early onset arthritis, I drop everything)
> 
> ...


That is the equivalent of a kid dropping his ice cream on the floor 
Sorry @Paul33. I'm always worried that this is going to happen to my BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/18)

vicTor said:


> sorry this happened man, I can understand how you feel, hope it's not too badly damaged


I’m hoping it’s just a panel that’s a bit buggered but not sure right now. 

It’s working so that’s a bonus!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/18)

TheV said:


> That is the equivalent of a kid dropping his ice cream on the floor
> Sorry @Paul33. I'm always worried that this is going to happen to my BB


I drop things all the time with my awesome fingers being sore all the time but never ever have I dropped a mod. EVER. 

besides the dents and the wiggly panel it withheld the drop quite well I must admit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/3/18)

Funny enough I dropped mine yesterday at Monte casino while getting into the car... all seemed well until I felt both doors wiggling last night... one of the magnets of the front panel made a break for it and is now wondering around fourways  .. if it was the black one id get a hold of a new set of the tiger eye panels but quite frankly i think they'd look slightly t0ss with the tarnish frame 

Also coupled with my exos oring deciding to hand in its resignation papers leaving me with the only spare it came with I'm considering retiring bullet till my luck seems to improve

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Funny enough I dropped mine yesterday at Monte casino while getting into the car... all seemed well until I felt both doors wiggling last night... one of the magnets of the front panel made a break for it and is now wondering around fourways  .. if it was the black one id get a hold of a new set of the tiger eye panels but quite frankly i think they'd look slightly t0ss with the tarnish frame
> 
> Also coupled with my exos oring deciding to hand in its resignation papers leaving me with the only spare it came with I'm considering retiring bullet till my luck seems to improve


I hear you dude. Sucks when things go south!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I hear you dude. Sucks when things go south!!!


Even considered getting custom panels made but when I realised that they'd cost pretty much the same as what I paid for my bb that idea went straight out the window


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Even considered getting custom panels made but when I realised that they'd cost pretty much the same as what I paid for my bb that idea went straight out the window


Hahaha! Other luxuries to spend money on like food and water!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Hahaha! Other luxuries to spend money on like food and water!!!



And a seriously desperate need to restock wire and bottles.... going to be a 2 minute noodle month again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So today was a sad day:
> 
> As I pulled my B.B. out my pocket it slipped out my hand (big thanks to early onset arthritis, I drop everything)
> 
> ...



Oh, so sorry @Paul33

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> And a seriously desperate need to restock wire and bottles.... going to be a 2 minute noodle month again


It’s amazing how fast bottles vanish!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Funny enough I dropped mine yesterday at Monte casino while getting into the car... all seemed well until I felt both doors wiggling last night... one of the magnets of the front panel made a break for it and is now wondering around fourways  .. if it was the black one id get a hold of a new set of the tiger eye panels but quite frankly i think they'd look slightly t0ss with the tarnish frame
> 
> Also coupled with my exos oring deciding to hand in its resignation papers leaving me with the only spare it came with I'm considering retiring bullet till my luck seems to improve


Get the panels, they look great with the tarnish frame!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Damn you 


Room Fogger said:


> Get the panels, they look great with the tarnish frame!
> View attachment 125610

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> So today was a sad day:
> 
> As I pulled my B.B. out my pocket it slipped out my hand (big thanks to early onset arthritis, I drop everything)
> 
> ...


@Paul33 I have a purple SXK BB that is in perfect condition, minus the stupid electronics that I eventually gave up on. If you want we can make a plan and you can put your electronics inside my mod, and have a sturdy BB again!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @Paul33 I have a purple SXK BB that is in perfect condition, minus the stupid electronics that I eventually gave up on. If you want we can make a plan and you can put your electronics inside my mod, and have a sturdy BB again!


Ah you’re a good person, it’s not true what people say about you behind your back 

How much would you want for it bud?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Ah you’re a good person, it’s not true what people say about you behind your back
> 
> How much would you want for it bud?


Bring me a juice I haven't tasted before and it's yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Bring me a juice I haven't tasted before and it's yours!


Any special juice requests?

One of my juices? Store juice?


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Any special juice requests?
> 
> One of my juices? Store juice?



Both?


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Both?


Anything!

You have a PM!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

@Stosta oak aged Paul's ry4

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Stosta oak aged Paul's ry4


Oooohhhhh oak aged Paul’s Ry4 sounds like the business!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/18)

@Stosta thanks so much for the B.B. to pull apart to try get yours and mine to make one working B.B. again!

The extras are awesome and much appreciated, you outdid yourself. 

Mixing will commence month end and delivery to you not long after that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Stosta thanks so much for the B.B. to pull apart to try get yours and mine to make one working B.B. again!
> 
> The extras are awesome and much appreciated, you outdid yourself.
> 
> Mixing will commence month end and delivery to you not long after that


I hope @Stosta gave you legendary "head" as well.
His service would not be complete without his awesome and complementary side service.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Christos said:


> I hope @Stosta gave you legendary "head" as well.
> His service would not be complete without his awesome and complementary side service.


Nasty man!


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Nasty man!


I cant be the only one that gets great side "service" from you?

Pfffft! just trying to help you expand your client base seeing as though you have more mouths to feed lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

